# .....600?



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2014)

Black excelsior BC frame sold for 600... With prices like that im afraid more bikes will be parted...wow


----------



## jkent (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah and the tank just sold for $889.... Horn button $100 and $169 on the fenders.
So that over $1000 on that tank with the horn.
What the hell is the deal with the wheels? Why are they bringing so much???? $535 for some drop center wheels? 
$61 on the crank.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2014)

jkent said:


> Yeah and the tank just sold for $889.... Horn button $100 and $169 on the fenders.
> So that over $1000 on that tank with the horn.




I won the light lol


----------



## jkent (Mar 9, 2014)

I wasn't even watching the light. Dang it!
What did it go for?


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 9, 2014)

I saw a mint set of those wheel go for $100 recently and after seeing those ones go for over $500 Im kicking myself for not buying them..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2014)

jkent said:


> I wasn't even watching the light. Dang it!
> What did it go for?




90...........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 90...........




big day on eBay...750 for gothic...


----------



## bike (Mar 9, 2014)

*goth*

Scinnnnsss


----------



## spoker (Mar 10, 2014)

bike HOBBY used to be more fun


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoever was bidding really wanted that stuff. I think it was a "market high" on the frame and the wheels.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 10, 2014)

That's the magic of eBay. Sometimes stuff is hot, sometimes it's not. I've had nearly identical items go out for wildly different prices only a couple weeks apart. On the BC, was it the same winning bidder on several of the items? Was somebody trying to keep it all together, money be damned?
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jkent (Mar 10, 2014)

I think the same bidder won the frame and fenders but it was different bidders on just about everything else.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2014)

...600? is that when you see the movie 300 two times??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 10, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...600? is that when you see the movie 300 two times??




Guard went for some money too..


----------



## jkent (Mar 10, 2014)

I went back and looked and the same bidder won the Frame, fenders, crank and badge. The rest of the parts sold to different bidders.
For a total of $2730. So if he was the person that bought the bike a few months back off Ebay for $2300 plus shipping he really only made a few hundred bucks out of parting a nice bike. Doesn't make much since to me by the time you pay Ebay fees and PP fees you really didn't even make that. So I guess it was a damn good thing for the owner that these parts did go high or he would have lost his ass on the deal. No way in hell would I go through all the trouble of breaking down a bike, listing each and every part separately, packing each part and shipping all that crap out for just a few bucks profit.  
JKent


----------



## antque (Mar 10, 2014)

I think the person who was parting the bike out is the same person who came to my house to buy a 1958 Schwinn Jaguar I had on Craigs list. He paid me $475 and said he was thrilled with the bike. Next thing I knew he had torn the bike apart and listed every part on e-bay and grossed $1275. After this i watch him and that's what is is doing, taking perfectly good bikes and parting them out, he isn't welcome here again to buy a bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 10, 2014)

antque said:


> I think the person who was parting the bike out is the same person who came to my house to buy a 1958 Schwinn Jaguar I had on Craigs list. He paid me $475 and said he was thrilled with the bike. Next thing I knew he had torn the bike apart and listed every part on e-bay and grossed $1275. After this i watch him and that's what is is doing, taking perfectly good bikes and parting them out, he isn't welcome here again to buy a bike.




Pretty sad that this is happening. I understand how you feel about this person no longer
is welcomed . I would have felt the same .
But what keeps this occurring is the fact that he knows that he can sell it as long as there
are those buying it.
And  I guess there's not much we can do about that. That is sad as well.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2014)

We could promote with T-Shirts that say: What *PART* of keeping a bike *WHOLE* don't you understand???


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2014)

CABE..... "Collectors Against Bike Extermination" or "Have a *HEART*, Do Not Part!!!" or *S.T.A.B.* "Save the Antique Bicycles" or *S.W.A.B.* "Save Whole Antique Bicycles"


----------



## antque (Mar 10, 2014)

here is the bike he destroyed, i spent weeks cleaning and detailing this bike, only to have him part it out. The man is from near Buffalo NY, and I've seen him buy at least 3 local bike and part them out. Sad


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 10, 2014)

You sold that Jag for $475???


----------



## antque (Mar 10, 2014)

I had it up for sale over 3 months , no takers


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 11, 2014)

*antque*

Are you Scott from Mendham, NJ ?       ...........Wayne


----------



## antque (Mar 12, 2014)

NO, I live in auburn, NY


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 12, 2014)

jkent said:


> I went back and looked and the same bidder won the Frame, fenders, crank and badge. The rest of the parts sold to different bidders.
> For a total of $2730. So if he was the person that bought the bike a few months back off Ebay for $2300 plus shipping he really only made a few hundred bucks out of parting a nice bike. Doesn't make much since to me by the time you pay Ebay fees and PP fees you really didn't even make that. So I guess it was a damn good thing for the owner that these parts did go high or he would have lost his ass on the deal. No way in hell would I go through all the trouble of breaking down a bike, listing each and every part separately, packing each part and shipping all that crap out for just a few bucks profit.
> JKent



 That bidder actually won the stem , seat post , badge , a reflector , bars , chain , trusses , crank set , fender set , and frame for a total of $1419.40 . Then he bid on the seat , pedals , grips , kick stand , fork and missed getting them by a dollar or so ( probably ran out of time ) , which made his total biddings on the bike over $1800 .
  I emailed the seller and he told me that he listed it whole for $1699 twice and it didn't sell . Now does anyone here actually think that there was a buyer trying to buy most of the bike in pieces to put it back together but nobody was interested in buying it as a whole for $1700 ? Also if it was listed on ebay prior to this listing me and a ton of others here on the Cabe would of seen it . He is just a parter plain and simple , that's my 2 cents .
  Lee


----------

